# Kipor 2000 Generator Not Producing Electricity



## Ravenwoods (Jun 2, 2012)

I inherited a Kipor 2000 generator about three years ago. Anyway, I plugged in an appliance I think was 1500 watts. The engine ran fast for a bit with the smart throttle switch on and then back to slow and there was no electricity. The next day I tried it again and it produced electricity until I plugged in the same appliance. Since then it never produced any more electricity. The green light indicates it is producing electricity. I took off the panel where the recepticles are and there is no electricity coming from the wires attached to the recepticles. I do not see any fuze or circuit breakers anywhere. What is my next step to diagnose the problem?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

there has got to be a breaker/fuse somewhere on the unit, look very hard it may look like a light switch


----------



## phillip302 (Jul 1, 2012)

if you have a genset not making power unplug the genorater and check the windings with an ohms Meter see if the windings are open if so your gensets no good


----------

